# [H] Final Clearout of CSM Night Lords Army, Paints, Books, Models, Novels etc [W] £££



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, a final clearout of the last remnants of my hoard of hobby-related bits and bobs.
Open to most realistic offers; and after all a bit of haggling never hurt anyone!

Paints:
First off, my collection of paints. These vary in how full they are; some are almost new whereas others are on their last legs. I’ve already thrown away those that I judged were unfit to sell.
Ideally I’d like to sell these as a bulk lot; I’d do a better deal the more were bought, naturally:

Tanned Flesh 
Tallarn Flesh 
Dwarf Flesh 
Khemri Brown 
Graveyard Earth 
Karak Stone 
Bleached Bone 
Rotting Flesh 
Scorched Brown 
Dark Flesh 
Vermin Brown 
Calthan Brown 
Snakebite Leather 
Bestial Brown 
Bronzed Flesh 
Iyanden Darksun 
Vomit Brown 
Bubonic Brown 
Desert Yellow 
Brown Ink 
Fenris Grey 
Astronomican Grey 
Fortress Grey 
Charadon Granite 
Skull White 
Chaos Black 
Catachan Green 
Snot Green 
Goblin Green 
Knarloc Green 
Gretchin Green 
Scorpion Green 
Dark Green Ink 
Scaly Green 
Hawk Turquoise 
Midnight Blue 
Necron Abyss 
Regal Blue 
Enchanted Blue 
Ultramarine Blue 
Ice Blue 
Blue Ink 
Liche Purple 
Warlock Purple 
Homogaunt Purple 
Tentacle Pink 
Scab Red 
Mechrite Red 
Blood Red 
Blazing Orange 
Fiery Orange 
Golden Yellow 
Tausept Ochre 
Tin Bitz 
Dwarf Bronze 
Boltgun Metal 
Chainmail 
Mithril Silver 
Shining Gold 
Burnished Gold 
Badab Black 
Gryphonne Sepia 
Devlan Mud 
Thraka Green 
Baal Red 
Ogryn Flesh
P3 Midlund Flesh
P3 Sanguine Base
P3 Sanguine Highlight
P3 Khador Red Base
P3 Rucksack Tan
Tamiya Clear Red
Tamiya Clear Orange
Tamiya Orange

Models:
-White Dwarf Anniversary model, almost fully stripped, with some small filing damage to Gotrek’s left arm (shown in photos)
-Empire Battle Wizard, excellently painted and based
-Parts from the Limited Edition Felix Jaeger model

-Limited Edition Nemesis Crown Pin badge

Books:
‘Art of Warhammer'- great condition, 222 page hardback book with Warhammer art through the decades
Warhammer 8th Ed. Rulebook- hardly used, like new
Signed (Nick Kyme) Grimblades
Signed (Darius Hinks) Warrior Priest
Soul Hunter- Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Brunner the Bounty Hunter- CL Werner
''The Founding'' Gaunt’s Ghosts- Dan Abnett
Gotrek and Felix First Omnibus

Photos of the books and models are here 
http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/final sale/

Army
Warhammer 40K Chaos Space Marines Amy. It is a Night Lords themed army I did for a tournament; and is all painted and converted to a high standard. The units have all been converted using Games Workshop Night Lords Conversion packs and the Khorne Beserker kits, and the Rhinos all have the Forge World Night Lords Rhino hatches.

The army is around 2000 points; and consists of the following:

-1 Chaos Lord 

-5 Terminators with lightning claws and 1 heavy flamer 
-11 Chaos Marines (one with meltagun) 
-11 Chaos Marines (one with flamer) 
-11 Chaos Marines (two with flamers) 
-10 Chaos Marines ( one with flamer) 
-4x Rhinos 
-3 Obliterators 
-Vindicator 
-Codex: Chaos Space Marines 
-A Games Workshop figure case that has been cut to fit the whole force, except for 1 of the Rhinos. 
Here are some photos 


Note, I only want to sell this as a complete lot

I painted the army for a tournament a couple of years back; but I'm selling it now as, to be honest, I hardly ever play any games- I think I played more games at the tournament than I did after it! I hope someone takes an interest- I can also negotiate on price; I will consider lower offers and we can work out a deal.

This is a great deal; as rrp for all the bits (exluding what I paid for bitz and components etc) is around £450. As such I'm looking for offers around £350. This is also a good deal for anyone looking to collect a CSM army in the future; there are rumours of a new book hitting shelves this year/early next...

Here are some photos http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/For Sale/Night Lords/

That's all folks- drop me a pm with any interest or questions!

Cheers


----------

